# More Better Q-fest Photos



## Woodman1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Here are some better ones. Kirk is a master of food Photography! Check out the prime rib shot! 

http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/photo/


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh no, now he's over here too!


----------

